# OS-Tutorial



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich hab da mal ne Frage. Kennt jemand ein  Tutorial zum OS-Programmieren? 
Und damit meine ich eines dass das Programmieren vom Bootloader über das Multitasking-Subsystem bis zur Shell (oder GUI) beschreibt. Am liebsten wären mir die Formate pdf, doc, oder htm(html). Und wenns geht auch noch Deutschsprachig. Danke im Vorraus,
Kyoko.


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Oktober 2004)

moin



Hmm...
Ich bezweifel das es sowas gibt! Wäre einfach zu Umfangreich auf jedes Thema einzugehen.
Wenn es sowas gibt würde es sich wohl eher um ein Buch handeln.
Hab aber auf die schnelle auch kein Buch dazu gefunden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## samragga (19. Oktober 2004)

ein buch *ROFL* da kannst 30 bände in dem jeder band 100 bücher mit 1000 seiten pro buch umfasst schreiben. wär ein wenig heftig 
nimm doch einfach gentoo und bau es dir so um wie es willst sc liegt offen kannst nach deinen wünschen gestallten coden etc....

oder schau doch einfach mal in ner open s community nach es gibt öffters solche projekte in denen einfach kleine Betriebssysteme entwickelt werden allerdings machst des auch nciht allein!
den coder will ich sehen der allein ein os nach heutigem standard schreibt!


----------



## HardyB (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

  so lächerlich ist die Frage doch gar nicht.

  Es gibt ein paar Bücher zum Design und Aufbau von Betriebssystemen.
  Das Buch 
  Operating Systems: Design and Implementation, 2/e 
        Authors:    Andrew S. Tanenbaum, Albert S. Woodhull 
        Publisher:  Prentice-Hall

  beschreibt ausführlich den Aufbau von Minix incl Quellcode auf dem auch die ersten Ansätze für Linux entwickelt wurden.
  Von Andrew Tanenbaum gibt es noch mehr Werke zum Design und Aufbau von Betriebssystemen.

  Interessant ist auch Plan9 oder Inferno, bei denen Du auch auf unterster Ebene Dich mit dem OS rumschlagen.

  Gruß Hardy


----------



## domae (21. Oktober 2004)

Hier ein OS das dem heutigen Standard entspricht: SkyOS -> http://www.skyos.org

Wurde von einem Östereicher programmiert. Alleine!


----------



## tappi (21. Oktober 2004)

domae hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ein OS das dem heutigen Standard entspricht: SkyOS -> http://www.skyos.org
> 
> Wurde von einem Östereicher programmiert. Alleine!



Aber das ist kommerziell. Da findet er keine Informationen zum Thema OS Entwicklung.


----------



## Kyoko (23. Oktober 2004)

Danke leute.


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Kennt ihr noch weitere solcher Betriebssysteme? Würde mir gerne mal diverse anschauen. Wäre gut wenn ihr mir den Link per pn schicken könntet.


MfG Radhad


----------

